

Ask HN: Where / How do you find designers for your projects? - nanijoe

Finding a designer to work with,is a constant headache for me. I have been using bootstrap for the project I'm working on, but feel as if I need a designer to just give the whole thing a more professional look. Where should I go look for one?
======
mitchellwfox
I second jaredtking on 99 Designs for logos and other work.

Elance (<http://elance.com>) is a good option generally for finding
contractors.

While they are spendy, design-focused recruiters like Creative Circle and
Creative Group can help you find both contractors and full-time employees.
They do a decent job of screening so you only see qualified applicants, unlike
Elance and 99 Designs.

------
jaredtking
For one-off jobs such as logo or web page design I have used 99 Designs
(<http://99designs.com>) and have been very happy with the results.

Whenever you come across a designer you like they are usually more than happy
to perform further work outside of design contests.

------
projuce
There is a great new article on the folyo.com blog, that provides some great
places to look based on budget

<http://blog.folyo.me/the-startups-guide-to-budget-design/>

------
dylanrw
Hit up Dribbble, Behance, find people whose style you admire. Reach out to
them. Know that they are more in demand now than ever and unless they really
believe in your project you will have to pay them like any other professional.

------
shahed
Would love to chat with you about this. I am a web designer who also
speicalizes in mobile, UI/UX, etc.

Feel free to shoot me an email: shahedkhan30 [at] gmail [dot] com

------
redspark
Look for designer or ux meetups near by. Excellent place to find several good
and/or hungry designers.

